# Any way to check shareholders in a company?



## Maxy (1 January 2012)

Hi,

is there any way to check the full shareholders list of a company.  More to identify minor shareholders than large.

thanks in advance for any assistance.


Sarah


----------



## sptrawler (1 January 2012)

*Re: Anyway to check shareholders in company*



Maxy said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any way to check the full shareholders list of a company.  More to identify minor shareholders than large.
> 
> ...




There is no way I would post information like that. Imagine the phone calls at dinner time if the call centres could get that info.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2012)

*Re: Anyway to check shareholders in company*

I think public company's have to provide a full list of share holders if asked, i also think that there is a fee for this (couple of $100) however i think that there was some changes to the laws that govern this due to some unscrupulous activities carried on by some company's and individuals.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2012)

*Re: Anyway to check shareholders in company*

Its available from the ASX.

gg


----------



## pixel (2 January 2012)

*Re: Anyway to check shareholders in company*

The top 20 must be published at least once a year in some routine report.
Anybody wishing to obtain a full list with contact information must show reasonable cause why they need the information. "Because we're curious" is definitely not good enough reason. Nor is the wish to solicit financiers for a similar enterprise.

However, in the past, stuff-ups and violations of privacy have been happening.


----------



## Maxy (2 January 2012)

Maxy said:


> Hi,
> 
> is there any way to check the full shareholders list of a company.  More to identify minor shareholders than large.
> 
> ...





I have wondered this for a while.  That is, the companies are FORCED to publish some (the major) shareholders and the ASC ASSIST in you discovering who the MAJOR shareholders are.  

But if the top 20 are published then the most significant shareholder is that guy who sits are has just become number 21 on the list.  Thus the published shareholders is pretty much useless info.    I figure that either publish and / or make available no info or all.  Otherwise its merely a facade. 

cheers

cheers


----------



## Julia (2 January 2012)

Why do you actually want to know the names of people who might have $1000 worth of shares in a company?   

And the top 20 is not a "facade".  Many of these have significant holdings, so their activity can have an effect on the market.  

It's also useful information for potential small retail investors, e.g. if a major bank has a significant and increasing holding in a smaller financial institution that's worth watching for takeover.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2012)

Maxy said:


> But if the top 20 are published then the most significant shareholder is that guy who sits are has just become number 21 on the list.  Thus the published shareholders is pretty much useless info.    I figure that either publish and / or make available no info or all.  Otherwise its merely a facade.
> 
> cheers
> 
> cheers




Not really...for a lot of stocks that i hold, share holder #21 would own less than 1% of the company, often less than 0.5% and if there are holders owning over 10% then the 1% held by holder #21 is even less relevant.

Seeing the top 20 in all cases gives a picture of "who" owns the company because often the top 20 holders will own over 50% of the shares on issue, usually for smaller caps 60, 70 or 80% ~ often a lot can be interpreted by looking at the top 20, are there institutional holders?, other industry players?, Management?, prominent investors or funds?

A lot of conclusions can be drawn from looking at the top 20.


----------



## daunus (2 January 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Not really...for a lot of stocks that i hold, share holder #21 would own less than 1% of the company, often less than 0.5% and if there are holders owning over 10% then the 1% held by holder #21 is even less relevant.
> 
> Seeing the top 20 in all cases gives a picture of "who" owns the company because often the top 20 holders will own over 50% of the shares on issue, usually for smaller caps 60, 70 or 80% ~ often a lot can be interpreted by looking at the top 20, are there institutional holders?, other industry players?, Management?, prominent investors or funds?
> 
> A lot of conclusions can be drawn from looking at the top 20.




But what about management? They might not hold a significant proportion of the company i.e. might not be in top 20, but obviously whether they have their money tied up in a company is valuable information.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2012)

daunus said:


> But what about management? They might not hold a significant proportion of the company i.e. might not be in top 20, but obviously whether they have their money tied up in a company is valuable information.



 Every time a director adds or disposes of securities, it has to be reported within three days. Anyone that interested won't probably mind that little effort and keep track of the latest Appendix 3Y.

Check out http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=qan&timeframe=D&period=M3


----------

